# FrightProps - new stuff for 2014



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey everyone. We've got some new props coming to you in 2014. They're not done yet, but we'll post more news in this thread as it comes. Check out our blog post for more details and don't ever hesitate to contact us (Facebook/Twitter) with questions or suggestions!

Attached is a picture of one of the works by Christian Hanson, the talent behind our new stuff.










Thanks everyone - hope everyone is excited for this upcoming season!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love its unique toad-like appearance and red eyes.
Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow!! Creepy as all get out! Love him!


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Ah shoot! I just realized I didn't include a link to the blog post - this is actually work by the guy we've recruited to sculpt new stuff! Here's the link for more info!

http://blog.frightprops.com


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone. The sculptor, Christian, is a really modest guy and its cool to see him light up when we tell him about the compliments his work is getting.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Love it, looks great, keep up the wonderful work you all do.


----------



## FrightProps (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a ton, Stick!

We've also got some new animated props coming, starting with....APE ESCAPE!

Video below:


----------

